

I’ll sell you a tile on my iPhone homescreen  - rganguly
https://medium.com/p/70a5d391c225

======
EAKoester
No, I'm simply saying that the mobile advertising market is paying others
(apps, websites, etc.) to ultimately reach me. What if I could cut out the
middle man and essentially let them pay to reach me directly. I'm "opting in"
to be advertised to directly, not randomly, and therefore would let them pay
me rather than pay others. I'm more about efficiency than anything. Why can't
I list my phone for "advertisement" and then take a cut of that?

~~~
dkuntz2
Again, you should be paid because you're too lazy to look for applications
yourself?

Is it really more efficient for someone to put an app on your phone and pay
you to have it there than it is for them to market to everyone?

------
dkuntz2
So ... someone should pay you because you don't want to put the effort into
finding new apps yourself?

------
EAKoester
I wonder if you could even sell a "temporary app" with like 100,000 users to
someone. Then a new app could buy that temporary app, swap in their app and
all the 100,000 users split the proceeds.

Would that be do-able or would Apple kill that idea?

------
EAKoester
Has anyone ever actually tried to do something like this in the AppStore or
Android Marketplace? Perhaps even to acquire an app and totally replace it
with a new app? This seems like it _should_ be do-able... yes, no, maybe?

------
plg
A kid in the UK did this years ago with his website. As I recall he made over
a million pounds.

------
JoshSamBob
I dig it.

